# January 2008 Photo Challenge!!



## marjrc

*Here we are, about to begin a new year. How time flies when you're having fun with your Havs!!! :biggrin1:

There was no doubt a lot of action in many of our homes these past weeks and days, either with holiday celebrating, or new arrivals of pups and older adoptees, moving into new homes or having children home from school. There might have been visitors, new friends, some bearing gifts for our wee Havs to enjoy.

Let's have a look at the  toys and joys  in the daily lives of our Havanese! What is their favorite, their most run-down, their noisiest, biggest, ugliest toy?? Show us!

What do they enjoy doing most with their toy and are you involved in any way? Do you play fetch until your arm falls off? ound:

It's more challenging getting outdoors in some of the climates many of us are in this time of year, so staying warm indoors and enjoying toys and fun activities in the home might be a daily routine for you and your Havs. Tell us about what you do to keep things fun! *

*Please post your pictures in this thread and we will try to keep things on track by sticking to this topic. Thank you! *


----------



## Jane

My boys like to fight over toys! Here is one of their favorites, an AKC duck toy with a squeaker (which has long been broken). Here is a typical sequence of events: 

Photo 1: Lincoln: "Mmmmm, delicious duck!" He sees Scout, his nemesis, approaching and runs with the duck into the toy hut to hide.
Photo 2: Scout follows Lincoln. Lincoln tells Scout, "Hey, this is MY duck. Stay away!"
Photo 3: Scout ignores Lincoln (as usual) and goes for the duck....tug o' war!
Photo 4: Scout is the victor and runs away with the duck. Scout: "Mine!"


----------



## Missy

Jane, Ha ha ha. So typical of a younger brother. In my house- they are all Cash's toys. 

Great Challenge Marj!!! Hope we can document some of the fun in our house.


----------



## Lynn

Jane,
We have one of those tents also....my two love to play in it! Missy steals the toys and runs into it....then Capser has to go in and get it.


----------



## Carol

*Snow Gertie!*

She loves the snow. When she gets back to the door though, it's all about coming back in!


----------



## Carol

Back inside - all warm.!! Just a little snow beard!


----------



## mintchip

*Happy New Year Everyone! Hope it will be grrrrrreat!*
:biggrin1:Comet wants whatever Oliver has......
:biggrin1:Oliver wants whatever Comet has.....
and yes they do share (sometimes)


----------



## irnfit

Where did you get those tents?


----------



## mintchip

Of course they are each others favorite toy as well


----------



## Sissygirl

Great pictures everyone!

It is so great to see Oliver and Comet - they look like best of buds!
Oliver seems to have adjusted just fine to his new brother.


----------



## Jane

Lynn, you have the kitty hut tent too! Aren't they great? Sometimes the boys will DIVE into it together and I'll see the whole tent rolling across the floor as they tumble. They are crazy. It is pretty durable for $6.99!

Michele, those tents are from IKEA 

How cute Oliver and Comet are together! Does Comet usually "win" the toy?


----------



## Lynn

irnfit said:


> Where did you get those tents?


Michele,
You can get them at IKEA....I didn't have one of those stores available to me so I got my tent from amazon.com for 9.99 worth every penny. I have one at work and one at the house. Missy sleeps in the tent at work when Casper sleeps in his crate.


----------



## Lynn

Jane said:


> Lynn, you have the kitty hut tent too! Aren't they great? Sometimes the boys will DIVE into it together and I'll see the whole tent rolling across the floor as they tumble. They are crazy. It is pretty durable for $6.99!


Missy is so cute with it....she pulls the whiskers on the front of the tent to move the tent away from Casper. Yes, I totally agree... the tent is really great for a couple of dogs to play with, very entertaining to watch. Missy is really at that very playful stage now, always teasing Casper.


----------



## Lina

So many great pictures already! Jane, I love your storyboard of the boys. They seem like they're really attached to that duck. LOL.

Gertie is so cute looking out the door after playing with the snow! What an adorable face.

Comet and Oliver are adorable together (even when they want each others toys). Great shots Sally.


----------



## Laurief

Already day one & such great pictures. I love Gertie's face!! What a doll. 
Comet looks like he has fit in great with the family!!


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> Already day one & such great pictures. I love Gertie's face!! What a doll.
> Comet looks like he has fit in great with the family!!


Yes:hug::boink::hug:


----------



## mintchip

Jane said:


> Lynn, you have the kitty hut tent too! Aren't they great? Sometimes the boys will DIVE into it together and I'll see the whole tent rolling across the floor as they tumble. They are crazy. It is pretty durable for $6.99!
> 
> Michele, those tents are from IKEA
> 
> How cute Oliver and Comet are together! *Does Comet usually "win" the toy?*


only when I have the camera around:frusty:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Jane, Lynn, Carol & Mintchip....really enjoyed all of your pics! BTW....I love that tent! Must get one!


----------



## JASHavanese

Great pictures and that tent is really neat. It would probably be full of toys in no time here. Peter (the new baby in the house) thinks that as long as he takes all the toys to his kennel that they're his. He has somehow mixed up toys and underwear and we find those in his kennel too.


----------



## Julie

Jane--Those are great pictures of Scout and Lincoln! He(Lincoln) looks so cute in the hut!:hug:

Carol--Gertie is a real cutie!Looks like she is growing and filling out nicely!Now hurry--:bolt: Go let that girl in!:bolt: It's cold out there!:biggrin1:

Lynn--Missy and Casper look like they are having a great time playing together. I love that cat hut! I'll have to check into one of those! Adorable furkids!:hug:

Sally--Love your pictures of Oliver and Comet.They really have adapted to each other well. I especially love the picture of them running/chasing each other!:hug:


----------



## Poornima

Jane, cute captions and pictures. Lynn, Carol, Sally enjoyed the pictures of your adorable furbabies too. I hope I can get some pictures of Lizzie and Benji. Our camera has been actiing up once again:frusty: This is the 2nd one in less than 2 years!


----------



## RickR

Lynn said:


> Jane,
> We have one of those tents also....my two love to play in it! Missy steals the toys and runs into it....then Capser has to go in and get it.


Thanks Lynn, I can only guess that there is going to be a "tent" at my house when I get home from work........

Have a happy new year.

Rick


----------



## Lynn

RickR said:


> Thanks Lynn, I can only guess that there is going to be a "tent" at my house when I get home from work........
> 
> Have a happy new year.
> 
> Rick


Hi Rick,
Well....be sure and post some pictures


----------



## irnfit

I showed the pics of the tents to my DD, and guess where we're going on Friday?! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jan D

I love that tent too. It's adorable!


----------



## mintchip

our store was out of it


----------



## irnfit

When I looked it up on the website, it says to call the store to check availability. I have a feeling they won't have it here, either.


----------



## maryam187

Loved everyone's contribution so far. Sally, I think it's SO obvious to see that Oliver and Comet get along well. They look like partners in crime looking for trouble :spy: :spy:

Here's a video of Pablo and his favorite 'toy', our guests. This one is my friend who came to visit from Berlin, enjoy.

PS: Marj, I hope videos are allowed too?!


----------



## maryam187

Hmm, I don't know why the quality is not as good as it is directly from the SD card. Hope it looks better with y'all's computers...


----------



## Julie

That's cute video Maryam! What a treat to see Pablo growing up! He is adorable!


----------



## marjrc

Of course videos are okay, Maryam! I love seeing Pablo "live". he has Ricky's head. lol So cute! 

Jane, those comments are just too funny! I'm definitely going to have to check out the Ikea here next week! 

Ladies, fun pics - keep 'em coming!!


----------



## mintchip

Maryam love your video Also I think you are right about Oliver and Comet


----------



## irnfit

I went to Ikea today and got my pup tent. So far, they are afraid of it. Here is my picture of Kodi and Shelby fighting over their favorite toy they got for Christmas. It is a plush frisbee, which is pic #2.


----------



## Jane

Michele,

I'm sorry to hear Shelby and Kodi are afraid of the Ikea tent! Must be the kitty shape? Well, maybe they will warm up to it in the next few days...some treats inside might help! :biggrin1: Hopefully that is not all you got at Ikea - I find it hard to leave there without a cart full of stuff that I didn't know I needed!

I like their frisbee! I don't think I've seen one like that before!


----------



## Amy R.

All of these photos are WONDERFUL. The best yet!
Ditto~~I want a tent , too!


----------



## Julie

Michele,
That is cute of Shelby and Kodi fighting over a frisbee----if you had two,no one would want them! ound:

That's always how it worked at our house!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

cute cute!!

Now Julie, we are used to your pic donations of Quincy - do you know what you are gonna do for this challenge??


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> Michele,
> *That is cute of Shelby and Kodi fighting over a frisbee----if you had two,no one would want them! ound:
> 
> *That's always how it worked at our house!:biggrin1:


same thing at my house:frusty:


----------



## Lynn

Michele,
I am glad you found a tent My two didn't warm up to it at first either....so just leave it out with their toys and some treats in it and they will!


----------



## Thumper

Great pictures, everyone!

I just ordered a tent, custom made (we don't have Ikea here!) It should be here next week. I hope Gucci likes it..it is one of her "birthday" presents, I'm thinking she will. 

Kara


----------



## Julie

Laurief said:


> cute cute!!
> 
> Now Julie, we are used to your pic donations of Quincy - do you know what you are gonna do for this challenge??


Laurie,
I don't know---this challenge has thrown me for a loop! I think I have let "video" creep into my head.ound: I love how you get to actually see how they play,instead of a still photo--but my wheels are turning!:biggrin1:


----------



## Susanne

I dont' believe it. But my gangstergang (Bonny and Clyde) has the same tent... ound:


----------



## Leeann

Here is Riley enjoying one of his favorite christmas gifts.


----------



## pjewel

Aww! Love all the photos. I have to get that tent too. Michele, did you go to Ikea in the Broadway Mall?


----------



## Guest

Susanne said:


> I dont' believe it. But my gangstergang (Bonny and Clyde) has the same tent... ound:


Susanne..

I love your term gangstergang!!!""

Have you had the chance to view the forums new Hav calendar that Melissa Miller created??? In addition she posted a slide show of some of the members photo submissions...In it she has a picture of her little gangster wearing a gun and hat!!! It is adorable!!!

Here is the link:

http://clients.melissamillerphotography.net/slideshowk.php?path=Havanese


----------



## Ans

His favorite toy at 10 weeks untill now.
Third picture is from 23.07.2007 and the fourth from 20.11.2007,
last picture all his toys he got from familymembers and Friends.


----------



## Susanne

Diane,

Have you had the chance to view the forums new Hav calendar that Melissa Miller created??? In addition she posted a slide show of some of the members photo submissions...In it she has a picture of her little gangster wearing a gun and hat!!! It is adorable!!!

thanks for the link!!!! The picture of the little gangster looks great)


----------



## Julie

Wow!Fabulous pictures of your gangster gang! They are adorable!


----------



## Julie

Leeann,
That is a sweet picture of Riley all tucked in for a nap! Very sweet!:kiss:


----------



## Guest

Ans..

I LOVE that first puppy picture of Hiro...his little paws are just TOO CUTE to be real!!!
Also...I think he needs a little brother or sister to share ALL his toys with!!!ound:

Leeann...Riley looks like he's Hav'n some sweet dreams!


----------



## pjewel

Ans,

Hiro is just gorgeous. I know I told you that in another thread, but . . . What a beauty! Love those pictures. The only change is that he gets better and better with time.


----------



## irnfit

Tent update - 
A few months ago, I went to Joannes and bought some fleece to make beds for the pooches. Last night I finally decided to make one. I made the easy, no-sew one and stuffed it with quilt batting. When it was done, I put it in the tent. Now Kodi goes in the tent, but only because he is trying to get the bed out of it.


----------



## Ans

@Geri

Thank you.


----------



## Ans

@Diane

We both don't want a second dog.
I give all my love to Hiro and of course to my husband.


----------



## havalicious

*The lobster attack*

Started new thread by mistake. This is Kody grabbing his favorite toy (this week). He shows them no mercy, so he's regularly getting new toys to replace the destroyed ones.


----------



## Julie

Those are great pictures! He loves his lobster huh? I bet it is a fun one too,as I see it has rope legs. By the way---love the toy box too! How cute!


----------



## Laurief

Gosh - Kodi has the most beautiful coloring!!!


----------



## Poornima

Kodi looks so cute with his favorite toy! He sure has beautiful coloring.


----------



## Poornima

*Benji and Lizzie's favorite toy...*

is a tiny sqeaky black and white ball. Both are CRAZY about it. Our playtime is around 5 pm. We cannot even accidently say "ball". They go wild with anticipation and once they have it, it is impossible to take pictures as they are way too fast running with it. I wasn't able to take very good pictures or the video while they had the ball and chased each other to get the ball, but I hope you get the idea. The sequence of the pictures and videos is not popping up correctly...... but hope you have as fun watching Benji Boy and Lizzie Baby play. 

1. Yes, yes, we want to play the ball. Why do you ask if we want to play balll everyday...we could play it 24 /7!!

2. Let's play






3. where did that ball go....I will look, me too.....

4. Well, I have the ball

5. I am on the bed with the ball and Lizzie can't get it :whoo:

6. Let's run with the ball.....


----------



## Jane

Great photos and videos, Poornima! They are just adorable. It is incredible that they can BOTH have it in the mouth at the same time!!

How do you get anything done around the house these days? :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima

*Slacker...*

:biggrin1:


Jane said:


> How do you get anything done around the house these days? :biggrin1:


You got me, Jane :biggrin1: .....my addiction to watching Benji Boy & Lizzie Baby and spending time on the forum is getting out of hand........


----------



## Jane

Poornima said:


> :biggrin1:
> 
> You got me, Jane :biggrin1: .....my addiction to watching Benji Boy & Lizzie Baby and spending time on the forum is getting out of hand........


I understand. When I first found the forum, I remember my DH saying, "Did you hear about that mother who neglected her kids because she was always online?" :suspicious:


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!


----------



## ama0722

I love it! I have a friend who plays "stair soccer" not that I recommend it with her jack russel with that exact ball.

I love the second video, seems like Lizzie isn't total alpha, Benji isn't willing to give up his ball!


----------



## Guest

Poornima...

That was soooo cute! My Hav's just popped up when they heard you on the video talking to your Hav's ound: It was like ,BALL??? GET IT??? ..... WHERE...WHERE???  LOL!!!!

BTW...I FORCED myself to log off earlier to do something productive around the house, but now my lack of caffeine is making my butt drag!!!!


----------



## Leeann

Ball did someone say Ball?? Monte is going nuts looking for a ball now, this is his all time favorite game to play.


----------



## irnfit

Mine did the same thing. They heard "get the ball " and looked at me like "OK, where is it", then looked at the computer.


----------



## marjrc

*"my gangstergang (Bonny and Clyde) has the same tent" * That's so cute! You just see their furry little butts! ound:

Michele, that is too funny about them both fighting over the same toy. I got mine two, TWO, toys, but they are almost always bickering over the same one! sigh......

I love Riley in his new bed! What a sweetie. He looks so peaceful.

Hiro is a darling!!! What a beautiful boy!

Ah! I see you got the lobster pics of Kody in here. Nice! 

Poornima, that is great! I love seeing videos and your two look like they adore that soccer ball. lol

I bought two long toys for Ricky and Sammy, a duck and a frog. They LOVE them and go totally nuts over them!! Here are pics....... they, of course, MUST have the same one the other guy has. :frusty: :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

Marj, those are such cute (and very long) animals!!

Great photos!


----------



## Amy R.

That is SO cute Poornima. I love how they interact and both carry the ball. Lizzie is such a gorgeous puppy~~I love the age she's at.


----------



## Poornima

Marj, cute pictures. I like those stuffed animals. I can relate to "I want what you have". Lizzie wants everything that Benji has and he gets really mad sometimes. 

Well, I have muted the sound on my laptop..... anytime they hear the word "ball", they go nuts! :biggrin1:

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> *"my gangstergang (Bonny and Clyde) has the same tent" * That's so cute! You just see their furry little butts! ound:
> 
> Michele, that is too funny about them both fighting over the same toy. I got mine two, TWO, toys, but they are almost always bickering over the same one! sigh......
> 
> I love Riley in his new bed! What a sweetie. He looks so peaceful.
> 
> Hiro is a darling!!! What a beautiful boy!
> 
> Ah! I see you got the lobster pics of Kody in here. Nice!
> 
> Poornima, that is great! I love seeing videos and your two look like they adore that soccer ball. lol
> 
> I bought two long toys for Ricky and Sammy, a duck and a frog. They LOVE them and go totally nuts over them!! Here are pics....... they, of course, MUST have the same one the other guy has. :frusty: :biggrin1:


Adorable photos Marjrc


----------



## Julie

Cute pictures Marj......Ricky and Sammy look like they just love their new toys!:biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer

Marj,

Cute photos of your boys! 

Ryan


----------



## dboudreau

What fun toys everyone has found. What lucky Hav's we have.

What do you do when your pup gets her head stuck in the "Hide a Squirrel" Trunk? Grab you camera of course. ound:


----------



## maryam187

Cute pics everyone, but Debbie, OMG that is sooooo cute!


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, everyone.  As I write this, Ricky is barking his fool head off at Sammy who is chewing the stuffing out of that long frog. sigh....... Ricky is such a wuss and won't take anything back or away from Sammy, but little Sammy has no qualms at all about stealing! At least once a day, I have to confiscate the dang thing!! :frusty: 

Debbie, sweet Delilah is toooooooo cute!! OF COURSE you grab the camera! We all know that by now. :biggrin1: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ans

Hiro with his toy, a teddybear with his name on it.


----------



## Guest

Ans.. I love this photo of Hiro!!

BTW..That is a beautiful carpet he's standing on!!!


----------



## Ans

Thank you!


----------



## juliav

Great pictures and movies everyone, thanks for posting.

Poornima - the video of Benji and Lizzie carrying the ball is adorable.

Geri - I love your new avatar.


----------



## Jane

Ans, Hiro is striking! In your avatar photo, I love his tail!! Was it in midair between being down and going up over his back? So cute!

Debbie, I can't stop thinking about those long duck and long frog toys you have - where did you find them? :biggrin1:


----------



## RickR

Bessie and Max get a tent and Bessie gets her first grooming. Hope all the pics come out ok.


----------



## RickR

more....


----------



## Susanne

...Marjrk.. the same procedure as here....
2 dogs - 1 toy...

OK, the gangstergang has more than 1 toy? But..............


----------



## RCKNROB

Jane said:


> My boys like to fight over toys! Here is one of their favorites, an AKC duck toy with a squeaker (which has long been broken). Here is a typical sequence of events:
> 
> Photo 1: Lincoln: "Mmmmm, delicious duck!" He sees Scout, his nemesis, approaching and runs with the duck into the toy hut to hide.
> Photo 2: Scout follows Lincoln. Lincoln tells Scout, "Hey, this is MY duck. Stay away!"
> Photo 3: Scout ignores Lincoln (as usual) and goes for the duck....tug o' war!
> Photo 4: Scout is the victor and runs away with the duck. Scout: "Mine!"


WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE LITTLE HOUSES FOR YOUR BABIES?
ROBIN


----------



## irnfit

The little houses are from IKEA. I paid $7.99 for it. Shelby is just starting to go over and sniff it. The other day the cat was in it and Shelby cornered her in there. The tent is pretty strong! :biggrin1:

I made a bed to go in it, but Kodi didn't want it in there, so he pulled it out. Now I play a game and throw their toys in it. Kodi will go in and kill the toy, then jump out with the toy. If this keeps up, it's going down the basement for the cats.


----------



## Lynn

Hi Rick and Paula,

Did Bessie and Max like the tent? I can't believe how big Bessie is getting!! Her legs are longer than Missy's legs...she is really a cutely, of course we knew she would be

Paula I love Bessie's new hair cut....if I cut my dog's hair, I am coming up to your groomer. Did Max and Bessie both go to the groomer on Monday?


----------



## RickR

Lynn said:


> Hi Rick and Paula,
> 
> Did Bessie and Max like the tent? I can't believe how big Bessie is getting!! Her legs are longer than Missy's legs...she is really a cutely, of course we knew she would be
> 
> Paula I love Bessie's new hair cut....if I cut my dog's hair, I am coming up to your groomer. Did Max and Bessie both go to the groomer on Monday?


Lynn, Just Bessie got groomed and she was perfect for the groomer....unlike Max who fights getting groomed till to bitter end.

I checked on that food, the store I went to that has it doesn't ship, so if you want me to I'll get it and ship it to you.....Give me a call or P.M. me to let me know

I hope Casper and Missy are doing well.

Paula


----------



## Callalilly

A bully stick is Callie's favorite Christmas gift, we call it a curly fry! 
She loves it!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures of Max and Bessie! Those little pop up houses look like a huge hit with the havs....I'll have to see if I can find one around this area.

Oh I'm in love with Callie's coloring! I've always adored her split face coloring,but now that she is older,she is just beautiful in her long coat.:hug:


----------



## Susanne

You all have shown great pictures of your Havs. They are all fantastic!!

Have a look at the gangstergangs favourite toy. It's very unusual:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

Wait a minute......Susanne........is that a TOILET brush????? :biggrin1:


----------



## Susanne

Jane, you are right!!!eace:

When I would change the head of the toilet brush, Bonny and Clyde stole the new brush. They love to play with it...


----------



## Guest

Susanne...WHEW!! I'm glad to hear that it's a NEW toilet bowl brush!!!ound:


----------



## Tiff

Great pics everyone! That's funny, Desi ran off with the toilet brush too! I had to put it in a cabinet. Oh and I have the red IKEA tent too, but my rats play inside it. I never thought of getting one for Desi! Carol Gertie is adorable, I can't wait until next Saturday when she's reunited with her brother!


----------



## mintchip

Tucker and Oliver


----------



## juliav

Susanne,

OMG, it's hysterical!!! Why spend the money on a toy when you can just have a toilet brush.


----------



## irnfit

Susanne, not so unusual. Kodi loves the toilet bowl brush. I have to hide them from him. :biggrin1: Your pups are beautiful.

Tucker and Oliver - how sweet they are.

Calli is beautiful. Cute kid too.


----------



## Missy

Great shots everyone. Cally has really grown and turned into a beauty!!!


----------



## Julie

Great picture Susanne! A toliet brush? How funny! Bet they always have nice clean teeth though---a toy that doubles as a tooth brush!ound:

Cute pix of Tucker and Oliver.Looks like they both love the ball/rope toys!


----------



## Poornima

Hiro is gorgeous! Susanne, cute pictures. Tucker and Oliver look adorable. 

It is so much fun to see the furbabies. Thanks everyone for sharing the cute pictures!


----------



## Thumper

Cute pictures!

I can see how the toilet brush is a hit..Gucci LOVES toothbrushes, She will chew them for hours until I have to take it away!

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Oh my, I love how they "shared" bringing the ball back to you.. How cute!!


----------



## Guest

*Sophie and her Rainforest Frog*

I had to go buy some dog food today and found this darling frog that I just had to get, knowing full well that Gabriel would most likly destroy in in a matter of minuets.

When I threw it out in the middle of the floor Sophie snatched it right up and wouldn't let Gabriel even come near it. She LOVES this frog and has been dragging it around all evening!


----------



## juliav

Awww, Sophie and her pal froggie are just adorable together!!!


----------



## Laurief

Very cute - love Sophia's face. I have to say that if I woke up and found that frog in my bed, with that big eye staring at me, it would scare the sh** out of me!!!!


----------



## Missy

I love everyone's favorite toy-- especially the toilet brush!!!! I am determined to get a shot of Cash and his favorite security squirrel by the end of the month. 

it sounds like that is one special frog if Sophie kept it out of Gabriel's clutches...


----------



## Poornima

Diane, Sophie has such a cute face and lovely shiny coat!


----------



## pjewel

imamurph52 said:


> I had to go buy some dog food today and found this darling frog that I just had to get, knowing full well that Gabriel would most likly destroy in in a matter of minuets.
> 
> When I threw it out in the middle of the floor Sophie snatched it right up and wouldn't let Gabriel even come near it. She LOVES this frog and has been dragging it around all evening!
> 
> View attachment 7002


This photo is so cute. She looks like she's saying, "It's mine and I love it. Got it?"


----------



## Sissygirl

I love seeing all the pics. The toilet brush is hilarious...

It looks like Tucker is as happy as Oliver always is - they are gorgeous - great pictures.


----------



## Julie

Great photo of Sophie with her frog Diane! Maybe she is going to keep Gabriel from getting at it this time!:laugh:


----------



## punkie

The first picture shows you a favourite toy, to use it outside.

The second picture shows you the christmas presents of Luna and Stella

and the last pictures....what do you think is the favourite toy of little Luna?


----------



## Julie

Most all of these havs love shredding and toilet paper,don't they? That is so foreign to me,as my guy has never did that. ound: I love how bright and pretty your pictures are.:clap2:GREAT JOB!:clap2:


----------



## Laurief

That is funny - how nicely that tp was spread out - so neatly!!


----------



## Laurief

This is a very hard challenge for us.
1 -Lexi does not play with toys - her favorite think is humans!! 
2 - Although Logan loves the small teddy bears the best, he LOVES all and any toys!!
3 - Now Lily has found her favorite!! So much so that she even takes it outside with her, in case Logan might get his hands on it.


----------



## Diana

Everyone's pictures are too cute! Love the toilet brush and big eyed frog!:biggrin1:

Laurie, Lily looks so sweet with her toy! Teddy is very happy she likes it so much. It's too funny she guards it so much!


----------



## luv3havs

Love the close-up picture of Lily.
She has such a pretty face!


----------



## Julie

That's really sweet Laurie! Lily just has to learn to write so she can put a sign on her toy for Logan--"Hand's off big boy!" ound:


----------



## Brady's mom

I love everyone's pictures. It is hard to pick a favorite toy in this house since they are always changing. I have a huge problem with buying Brady way too many toys. I guess this happens when you don't have children and only a dog to spoil. Anyway, here he is with one of his all time favorites. A kitty mouse that Abbie (my ragdoll cat) was nice enough to bring up from the basement for him. Brady won't go down the basement stairs, so Abbie always brings her mice, puff balls and stuffed toys upstairs for him. She yells the whole way up the stairs for him to come and get it. He will jump up from a sound sleep and run to her. He also finds chasing her to be a great game, so I guess she is one of his favorite toys tooound:


----------



## Guest

This is a great thread!! i just love everyones photos!!:biggrin1:

BTW..Gabriel has not destroyed the frog yet, which is just amazing!! (though I do pick it up when they are done playing with it! )

I like the frog so much, that I am ordering the alligator..


----------



## Julie

Brady looks like he is really enjoying his cat toy! Sounds like they have a conspiracy with the toys!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

I've been missing out on the fun in this thread! What great pictures of all these Havs. I am so enjoying them all!  I am hoping to get to Ikea next week so will be looking for that cat tent. 

It's too funny about that toilet brush! LOL 

Many of the pups here have grown so quickly. What beautiful babies we all have! :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Marj, the toilet brushes are real cheap at IKEA. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Hello! 

Here is Miss Gucci with one of her Christmas toys that she is attached to, it is a part of a "pull apart" toy, but she is particularly fascinated with the leg piece and specifically chewing the groin area! ound: What am I going to do with her? lol

Kara


----------



## Thumper

And one from yesterday with her Puli toy and stuffed squeaky panties! lol

(Yes, I bought them!)

Kara


----------



## Julie

Gucci l;ooks cute with her toys! I think she liked the panties alot!Maybe she'll leave yours alone huh?:laugh:


----------



## Julie

Quincy with his cuban cigar toy.


----------



## Julie

Vinnie wanted "in" on the action! He loves toys--but only the ones you throw! You throw it--he loves it!ound:


Quincy found this whole challenge not thrilling---I think he was embarrassed I pulled out ALL the toys!


----------



## Paige

Vinny is so pretty. Quincy looks alittle mad at you, I guess he had a few words for you after the photo shoot:argue: I guess he was done for the day. He looks handsome as always.


----------



## Julie

Isn't that a funny look on his face? This was just picture 1 or 2........he looks embarrased or mad at me?


----------



## Paige

Julie said:


> Isn't that a funny look on his face? This was just picture 1 or 2........he looks embarrased or mad at me?


He's giving the same look my daughters have given me before. When they can't believe what I am saying/doing. That's pretty funny, our havs and kids give the same look.


----------



## dschles

Scout's favorite thing to play with is Roxy, our golden retriever. He loves her more than he loves any of the two-legged family members and more than any toys (and we have lots of dog toys). Scout loves to chase Roxy and wrestle with her (and with her 60 pound advantage, we are thankful that Roxy is a wonderfully gentle golden retriever). Scout also loves whatever toy Roxy is chewing on -- leading to lots of tug of war (we are again thankful for Roxy's sweet dispostion). Scout also likes his toy guitar (and, I think he looks really cute when he is carrying it around).


----------



## Thumper

LOL! That picture or Quincy...sulking, or glaring at you is TOO funny! LOL ound: That is a very similar to look to the one I get when I put down a food for Gucci sometimes, or try to get her to go pee in the rain!!!!! ound: And Vinnie is just beautiful, too.

Scout is a hoot! He looks like he can hold his own with Roxy!

Kara


----------



## irnfit

That picture of Qunicy is priceless!!!!!

Love Roxy and Scout playing.


----------



## Jane

Julie,

Quincy's expression in that last photo is priceless! It's like he's embarrassed about having so many toys...."Mommmmmmmm!"

Vinnie is just beautiful too!


----------



## Guest

Julie..that photo of Quiny would make a great calendar submission.

Diane...How is Roxy doing???


----------



## Beamer

Quincy looks to funny in that pic!! hhahahahahah


----------



## juliav

Diane - great pictures of Scout and Roxy playing. Bugsy most favorite chew toys are Romeo and Brandy.


----------



## Laurief

These pictures are adorable. Julie, how come all those toys look so clean and tidy???


----------



## Julie

Cute pictures of Scout and Roxy.That is how Vinnie and Quincy play too...

Laurie--I'm not sure why they look clean,I do on occasion throw them in the washer,but haven't for awhile.Do you see that Gingerbred boy? That is the cutest toy we have.Quincy carries it around sometimes and will make it talk.It squeaks,but also says"run,run as fast as you can--you can't catch me,I'm the gingerbread man".Vinnie has never once made it "talk"--Quincy does all the time! I know I bought it before I ever had Quincy...


----------



## maryam187

Love all the pics!
Julie, Quincy's look really is priceless :laugh:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Julie it's a good thing dogs can't talk! Quincy would be giving you an ear full! Cuties!


----------



## Beamer

Here is my contribution to this months photo challenge! 

This scruffy white dog is his favorite toy of all time. I got it for him about 5 months ago and besides from all the facial features being ripped off, its in pretty good shape. Beamer is not a hardcore chewer, so he never destroyed any of his toys. But he loves shaking it in his mouth and pouncing on it!

The last picture is of Beamer is his Ikea house.. yes, I just got it after seeing it on here from other members.. lol
(no idea how he got it standing on its side.. only beamer...lol)

Ryan


----------



## ama0722

I think it is Beamer's way of saying he wants a little bro!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn

Ryan,
great pictures...I think that last one of Beamer in the tent is a calendar picture! Soooo cute:whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Beamer is too darn cute! LOL, The scruffy dog reminds me of Gucci's Snuggle Bear, it must be the size they like? Like a imaginary friend they can drag around and play with? lol..Only the singletons! 

Well, atleast Snuggle Bear and Scruffy dog don't pee on the rugs, ehh? 

Kara


----------



## Julie

Cute pictures of Beamer-----that toy is like a "mini-me" for him! Did he rip the eyes and nose off? In that one picture,he looks like he is barking at it--like "gonna get ya"! :laugh:


----------



## Jane

Great photo of Beamer chewing on his likeness, Ryan!!


----------



## Beamer

That picture is actually him in mid jump from the floor to the chair.. (you can see his tail is in the wind!  )

Ryan


----------



## Laurief

God Ryan - he is just too adorable. What a gorgeuous coat, you just want to cuddle [email protected]


----------



## Doggie Nut

I must confess I guess I looked at the pics first w/o reading and thought that first one was Beamer....I was trying to figure out which end I was looking at! It helps to read first! Cute pix!


----------



## punkie

It`s so funny to see, that you have in Canada the same tents we have in germany. The tent is from IKEA, or not? We have the same colour and Luna , she loves it so much.


----------



## Beamer

Yeah, the tent is from Ikea.. alot of the people here seem to have the same tent! lol


----------



## marjrc

So many great, new and fun photos everyone!! Beamer is sooooooo cuddleable! So you got the tent, too, eh Ryan? I plan on going on Friday if I'm not too beat to shop. lol

Kara, great video clip! Gucci is beautiful and funny to watch. Now, panties?! Honestly, Kara.... tsk, tsk, tsk...  :biggrin1:

LOL Quincy's look is priceless!!! Vinnie is as gorgeous as ever, Julie. 

Scout and Roxy are a hoot to watch! It's great that your Golden is so docile and playful with Scout. I love that guitar!


----------



## irnfit

I got the tent for Kodi and Shelby. It is really cute. It is now down the basement and the cats love it. :frusty: I even made a little bed for it, but all Kodi did was pull the bed out of it.


----------



## irnfit

Here's what happened to our tent.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Awwww.......how sweet is that?


----------



## Laurief

I love the kittys in the tent!! How cute


----------



## irnfit

I have a third cat, too. She might have been in there too, but I couldn't tell.
The black one is Pepe and the red one is Jack.


----------



## Lynn

Michele,
I guess that is why they call it a cat tentound:ound: my dogs just will not let the cats play in itound:ound: 

As a cat lover...I must say your cats are beautiful and our yellow cats do look alot like each other, your black cat is beautiful.ound:


----------



## maryam187

I really wonder why we keep buying toys if all they want is a good old bag and a worn sock, LOL.
Here's my 'Plastic' surgeon with his all time favorites, that he loves to carry from room to room and show off.


----------



## maryam187

PS: he is always under 150% supervision when playing with a plastic bag and I take the bag away as soon as the little surgeon tears a hole in it.


----------



## juliav

Maryam,

Pablo is just too cute with his plastic bag. Bugsy also loves to tear the plastic bags to shreads and paper plates and paper cups. We call him our canine paper shreader.


----------



## Laurief

Maryam, that is just too funny - I never let my guys have them, of course I never thought they would like them. I am going to try to get a pic of my guys with all their toys - with three dogs, there are LOTS of toys, cause I can never just buy one, I have to buy three at a time!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady has lots of favorite toys. There are just way too many to chose from. I have issues when it comes to buying toys for him.


----------



## Julie

Michele,I love the picture with your kitties in the cat house! That Pepe is quite a dapper guy!:hug:

Maryam-Pablo looks so proud of his bag and sock.Both of those are off limits here--you are spoiling that boy!

Love the photo of Brady with his heaping box of dog toys! How funny! He just sits there all proud like,"look at my toy stash"-"wanna play?" Adorable!


----------



## maryam187

Julie, our socks are off limits too, except for that one pair, LOL. He loves carrying them around, same thing with the bag, he doesn't really chew on either one.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Karen, Brady looks like he's guarding his treasure! Too cute!


----------



## Laurief

Well I got all their toys out for a picture and Lexi was the only one that would sit still for the picture. Logan and Lily kept running up and stealing toys off the couch to play with. So here are their "family room" toys. This does not count their kitchen toys, and bedroom toys!! My guys are pretty spoiled!! Can you find the pup in the pile??


----------



## Julie

:whoo: That-a-girl Lexi! :whoo:
She is a cutie! Lots of cute toys Laurie...I don't think they are spoiled at allound:

Hey--we have the ball with the little flaps sticking out.I just had to through it the other day because it had sprung a leak! Fiberfill all over the floor! I think it was called a crinkle ball or something.


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, she is so cute.


----------



## Laurief

Yes, that is the crinkle ball!! They like it but not at much as their new hide a bee, and hide a gingerbread house. I had to sew two toys together today, that they got for Xmas. Lily and Logan LOVE their toys!!


----------



## Diana

I love to see everyone's "loot". No matter where I go shopping, I always end up picking up another toy for Teddy. I have been trying to get a picture of him but he runs too fast for my camera!

Lexi and Brady look so proud of their toys in the pictures, like they are guarding their stash.

Maryam, Teddy also likes bags. I have to be really careful when I come home from the grocery store where I place the bags, or all I see is a tail running away from me and a bag floating away with it!


----------



## Lynn

Laurie,
Maybe you can do one of those videos for us.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Lynn, I will work on it this weekend!! I am loving this flip video, but dont feel like I am catching great movies yet! I need a little practice. 

Diana, one of the toys I had to sew today was Lily's favorite gingerbread man!


----------



## Guest

Diana...

Teddy looks so darn adorable in his sweaters..it's as though they were made for him!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Diana

Thanks Diane! It is so cold here I feel so bad, he shivers. Of course, all the sweaters in the stores and petedge are so cute I can't resist!
Laurie, Lily is too funny! 
Ok, I am trying this utube thing. If it works, this it Teddy and his crazy laughing pastel hedgehog. This is his new favorite toy right now. The quality after I put it on utube isn't the greatest. Listen how tough he thinks he is!:biggrin1:


----------



## Diana

And a photo. He's only a little bigger than the hedgehog


----------



## Julie

Diana,
That is a cute video and picture of Teddy with his hedgehog toy! I love that toy!


----------



## Guest

Laurie...Your house looks like a TOYS-R-US!!!!ound:

Diana...Teddy sure looks like he is growing!!! He's SOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Lina

Diane, how adorable! I love how big the hedgehog is in comparison to little Teddy. He is a tough little guy!


----------



## irnfit

Diana, Teddy is adorable. I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## Leslie

Diana~ That hedgehog is Tori's favorite toy, too! It's a hand-me-down from Shadow, who also loved it best. I'll post a pic later to show you what Teddy's will look like if it continues to be his favorite. It's a pretty sorry looking thing, I must say.

I was so sad when I found out it was a just a "promotion" toy and I couldn't get a replacement when it was needed.  As a result, ours has had "surgery" to repair the many tears and stuffing leaks it had developed.


----------



## juliav

Diana,

The video and pictures of Teddy with the hedgehog are just adorable. Teddy is a little doll!!!


----------



## Diana

Thanks everyone!
Leslie- I see Teddy is in good company in his choice of toy!:biggrin1: I would love to see the pictures, I can already see pieces of the yarn fly off everytime he plays with it. The store also had similar toys but in a horse and I forget what else. Maybe I should go get them today if they are the last ones!


----------



## Laurief

Oh my godbaby just gets cuter and cuter each day!! He is soooo fluffy!!!


----------



## Leslie

Here's Tori's sorry looking hedgehog. Believe it or not, it has been washed. What can I say??? It's well-loved!


----------



## irnfit

That hedgehog is a great toy. Mine have the Pipsqueaks Donkey and Pig. I usually put them at the bottom of the toy basket, because they get annoying after a 1/2 hour of playing. Last night Shelby was digging to the bottom and out comes the Donkey. She now realizes in order to get it to make noise, she has to throw it on the floor. 

So, for about 30 mins, there was a flying, braying donkey with Shelby pouncing on it. She would wait for the dang thing to stop, and then she would throw it again. It was too funny and I was laughing so much, I didn't think of getting a video.


----------



## Diana

Leslie-
That totally made me crack up! That poor looking hedgehog-he is very loved!ound: Now I see what I have to look forward to!! 
Thank you for posting those!


----------



## mintchip

Toys are grrrrrrrrreat!!!


----------



## Lina

Great shots Sally! I love that first one the most.


----------



## mintchip

Lina said:


> Great shots Sally! I love that first one the most.


Thanks Lina-that is Susan's Makenna (I think from our playdate) She LOVED that toy!


----------



## irnfit

Sally, how did you get them to smile like that? :biggrin1: Those are great pics.


----------



## mintchip

irnfit said:


> Sally, how did you get them to smile like that? :biggrin1: Those are great pics.


Thanks but I think all our havs have great smiles :brushteeth: :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

*"Julie, our socks are off limits too, except for that one pair, LOL. He loves carrying them around, same thing with the bag, he doesn't really chew on either one."*

You know what I did so that the dogs know the difference between the 'off limits' socks and the play ones? I tied a knot in the ratty ol' socks that they can play with. Hopefully, that's enough of a difference so they understand that those with no knot, are NOT to be touched. Sammy, however, has better ideas! lol

Cute photos, Maryam!!

I love little Teddy! What a cute video clip of him and that hedgehog. Looks like Leslie enjoys hers too. She's so sweet!

Laurie, I love seeing Lexi on the couch among some of their toys. She's so pretty.

Sally, those are great pictures! I, too love that Havanese smile. 

Michele, I bought the cat tent at Ikea - finally - but still have to get the photos uploaded. Sammy's afraid of the darn thing! lol


----------



## dboudreau

I have not been keeping up with this thread, (sorry Marj, but puppy to play with). Wow great pictures.

It has taken some time but Sam & Delilah are sharing toys.


----------



## Julie

Oh cute pictures Leslie......I love the tattered ole' hedgehog toy! Those are the best ones! Tori is really growing into quite a pretty young lady! 

Sally, Great pictures as always------there's not much cuter then a hav with a toy! Love that picture peeking out of the playhouse window!

Seeing Sam and Delilah "share" the toy is hilarious! That's how Vinnie and Quince "share". Vinnie just has a tough time,and ends up herding Quince to get the toy back.Hopefully one of yours will give in and give it up after a little bit!


----------



## Sissygirl

This was one of Sissy's first toys - she loves this toy. She pounces on it, runs with it, throws it, brings it to play with us - this is her favorite. She took it out in the snow this morning - posted on the snow thread.


----------



## maryam187

Marie, Sissy has the cutest face, love the shape of her muzzle/nose.


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute is that? Marie--your Sissy is just adorable! I love her look and her coat! Cute!


----------



## mintchip

Great pictures everyone!!!!!!!!!
February starts tomorrow:ear: any hints for our next challenge:ear:


----------



## Guest

Valentines Day...


----------



## Doggie Nut

I agree....Sissy has the cutest face!


----------



## Jane

Marie, Sissy is a very pretty girl!!


----------



## mintchip

Marie--I love those photos of Sissy. *She is adorable!*. 
Oliver loves those barbells as well. To bad you don't live closer I think they would be great friends :wave:
Sally


----------



## Julie

What is the photo challenge this month Marj? I'm not finding a new challenge and it's Feb.1!


----------



## marjrc

Sorry everyone! Life has been pretty busy for me lately and I'm getting these horrible headaches. They started in Dec. and are a real pain! UGH! 

I'll go post the challenge now. 

Thank you all for the great photos of your Havs and their toys! It seems like many were spoiled during the holidays. Great!! 

Marie, Sissy is adorable! I'd love to snuggle up with her. She's just too cute.


----------



## Missy

Wow, I missed a lot on this thread. Diana, Teddy is precious and reminds me a lot of Jasper when he was a pup-- Sissy is really a lovely Hav Marie. Debbie, what can more can we say about Sampson and Delilah? But Laurie, those toys are too much!!!!! I just got a shot today of Cash and his squirrel but then the camera died - I hope I got it. Can't wait for the new thread Marj.


----------



## maryam187

Well, I must be blind as always Marj, cause I can't discover a February challenge  But you said you were going to post it 4 hours ago


----------



## dboudreau

I can't find it either, Marj I hope your headache didn't get worse.


----------



## marjrc

Sorry!!!!!! Oh my. One thing led to another and I forgot to post it! :frusty: Ouch! That's not helping my headache. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl

marjrc said:


> Marie, Sissy is adorable! I'd love to snuggle up with her. She's just too cute.


Sissy loves to snuggle - if we are sitting down she is beside or right on top of us - a little love bug.


----------



## Missy

*a day (or 2) late, but not a dollar short.*

Marj, I hope you are feeling OK!

As usual I am posting in the months photo challenge a few days into the new month- but I finally got some pictures of Cash with his surrogate mommy. This squirrel hand puppet was Jaspers, but day one when Cash came he claimed it and has used it to suck on since it was 3 times his size. it is always the same-- he tussles it-- get's it into the right positions so he can suck the tail (at the same point mind you) and then the eyes close... and then if you pat him he will give you that sideways look without losing contact with squirrel. Normally he is fine with which ever toy is in his path for playing -- But Squirrel is the only toy he will seek out, with these pathetic whimpers, if I have put it away or I'm washing it.


----------



## mintchip

great photos Missy!!!


----------



## good buddy

OMG Missy that is so freakin' cute! Cash has the most beautiful eyes, I could fall off a cliff right into them. What doll you have there!


----------



## Jane

Wonderful shots of Cash, Missy! He is NOT letting go of that toy, is he?

You must have a really good camera, too!


----------



## dboudreau

AAAAHHHHHH Missy that is so cute.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Missy....how sweet and heart warming is that??? It's his binky! Next time try to get a video of him sucking on it....that would just be priceless!:baby:


----------



## maryam187

Oh my, Missy, those pics are so adorable, he's such a sweet baby :baby:


----------



## Missy

thank you all about Cash. He has turned from a sometimes funny looking puppy to a real handsome Hav. I am really worried about what will happen when the squirrel wears out...


----------



## Laurief

Missy - really cute pics!! I just saw that Cash has some redish hair coming from his nose. Logan has started with that too - it is so cute. I dont think it is stating as there is none around his eyes or mouth, just on his nose. How about Cash?


----------



## Missy

Laurie, Cash's red around his mouth actually is beginning to turn a dusky gray. and there is some gray coming out around his eyes and ears as well as more white 'threads" in his coat and tail. Not sure he is turning blue, although there are blue havs in his line. I can't wait to see what he becomes. Jasper is getting a lot of his fawn color back. It is so fun.


----------



## marjrc

Cash has always reminded me of Ricky - those brown eyes are to die for! Ricky also has reddish hair off his nose but I'm sure it's staining. Those white 'threads' are all over Ricky's back too! They are here and there and almost impossible to pick out in a photo. They are also of a diff. texture, almost more coarse and wiry. Are Cash's white hairs like that?

He's too cute with that squirrel. I also wonder what will happen when it's torn to shreds and has to be thrown out! Yikes ! Maybe get another very similar one and urge him to play with it too ?


----------



## Missy

The funny thing about Cash and his squirrel is he always, always, positions it in the very same position!! Head to the same side paws under his paws- tail cured exactly the same way... Marj, yes the white hairs are a different texture- much courser just like Jassy's black hairs are courser... But The little white tip on his tail-- maybe about 20-30 hairs all together are different yet again-- really the texture of a nylon paintbrush! His breeder had named him Picasso Bear because of it.


----------

